
Global atmospheric CO2 levels hit record high – Environment – The Guardian - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/oct/30/global-atmospheric-co2-levels-hit-record-high
======
basicplus2
This of course ignores truly ancient levels...

"a measurement of the fossil record using a new instrument has confirmed a
portion of the model. Atmospheric CO2 level 1.4 billion years ago was at least
ten to 200 times greater than today"

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2003/09/030918092804.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2003/09/030918092804.htm)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
This of course ignores how truly ancient levels of CO2 would be unlivable for
any modern species, like, e.g. humans.

